# problems melting gold



## hurricaneHark (Nov 22, 2014)

I am brand new in melting gold into bars. I have about 3.2ozt ive tried to melt using a clay crucible and pouring into a 4oz graphite mold. Using a mapp gas torch from home depot i can get the gold molten but it solidifies in spots before i can pour. I think ive glazed the crucible well enough so im thinking the mapp gas torch isnt strong enough to melt that quantity? Any pointers? Anyway i can get this amount of gold molten long enough to be able to pour using a mapp gas torch? Maybe my crucible isnt glazed enough? Or too much?
Thanx


----------



## etack (Nov 22, 2014)

You need insulation and more heat. 

Eric


----------



## solar_plasma (Nov 23, 2014)

Or better insulation and less gold in a smaller crucible at a time, which will come out on the same: more heat.


----------



## hurricaneHark (Nov 24, 2014)

Ok thanx, i figured i wasnt getting enough heat. If i got another mapp gas torch and used both of them at.once do u think that would get it going? Or.do.i. have to get.an acetylene torch? 
And any pointers on insulation? I only have a small area of.my garage to.work in, it gets pretty chilly in there especially this time of year
Thanx for your help


----------



## solar_plasma (Nov 24, 2014)

You don't need acetylene for this purpose.

One possibility I use: three furnace bricks, one beneath, two forming a corner. Then I place some glass wool in the corner (most use some kind of rock wool) and I place the crucible or melting dish within.
The heat gets reflected by the walls of the corner and insulated by the glass (or rock) wool.

Be careful not to blow the powders away.


----------



## hurricaneHark (Nov 24, 2014)

I am going to try that. Thank u very much


----------



## artart47 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi! Try laying the melting dish in a piece of insulation and get the dish and contents as hot as posible then as you lift the dish to pour, consentrate the flame on the pour spout and inside the spout as you pour the gold. It may-be that the rim of the dish is not quite hot enough. Also, If you can, shorten the distance, thus the time spent moving the dish to the mold. That may help! Good luck!
artart47


----------

